# Just Brought Her Home - SHPE2000



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

First V-Box for me. I've heard all about all the problems ppl been having with the older controllers and rolled the dice and bought one anyways. Hope I got a good one. It's MFG date is 06/2010 so hopefully all the bugs got worked out.

You guys who run this or the 1500, do you leave the top screen bolted on? Best baffle setting for running bulk salt and sand/salt 70/30????

Will post pic of install next week........


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

nice. i cant wait to hear how it works out for you.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thx Steve...can't wait to see how it performs. I'll keep you updated on the pricematch deal too.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

ive heard that the newer digital controllers are the ones with the problems and the older dial style is the more reliable one. thats what our dealer told us when we went to get a price, he said buyers is shipping the older style until they fix the ones with the digital readouts.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have the digital, I wonder if all the digital controllers are having problems and if I could test mine before I have my first time out with it and see if I can get it to fail???? 

Anyone using a digital controller without and problems?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Are you installing the wiring yourself?


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes. Seems pretty basic. When I mount the v box I think I'm gonna elevate the front a few inches to help with material flow.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Sent you a PM


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

millsaps118;1101675 said:


> Yes. Seems pretty basic. When I mount the v box I think I'm gonna elevate the front a few inches to help with material flow.


I definitely would not do that,first of all the material will flow just fine being level in your box.Second,there's the possibility that if your hopper isn't completely bearing it's weight completely,you will distort it or worse yet,it will crack.Supposedly,you're black digital controller has been re-designed[so said the factory rep.from last season],so that you won't have the same issues that myself and others had on our 2009 purchases.Curious--are the codes now included in the troubleshooting part of your new manual?Last year,you needed your secret decoder ring to understand what was happening.I'm still wondering what an F1 code means.The F part I've got covered,the 1 is pure conjecture.Anyway,I'm glad that my dealer got me the better white faced analog controller.I think I'm going to change out that cheesy wiring harness with those pitiful connectors with a good Karrier unit.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

That's a good point u made. Last thing I want to do is crack the hopper. I'll check my manual for those trouble shoot codes.


----------



## chunky (Aug 8, 2010)

*nice*

im looking at getting the 2000 Did your box come with the inverted V


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Not sure if Buyers referes to it as an "inverted v" but as a Trough which is shaped kind of like this:* \_/ *. Weather it's inverted or verted I couldn't tell ya.


----------



## chunky (Aug 8, 2010)

i was asking if it came with the salt box


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

There is no inverted V on the Salt Dogg.There's a stainless steel trough with baffles that sits on top of the auger to cushion the weight of your material.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i'll be picking our unit up tomorrow. any heads up on installation issues? tips & tricks?


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

ProTouchGrounds;1102275 said:


> i'll be picking our unit up tomorrow. any heads up on installation issues? tips & tricks?


I'd like to know too, I probably won't even have time to get to mine until next week! If you get yours in before then post back and let me know how it went.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

just picked mine up yesterday, really busy finishing a retaining wall and parking pad along with 2 aprons this week, not sure when ill get it in lol, gonna be cutting it close!


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yep, I'm in the same boat as you. Gonna be cutting it really close, I hate doing things last minute.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

ya, just glad i got the 3 boss v's out and checked over a couple weeks ago, still waiting on the blizzard to get done and my rc100 to get fixed.


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

*we have a shpe1500 and shpe4000 from angelos in oct*

installed the 1500 on a 06 f350 no problem. it took about 3 hrs with about a hr of it building the box out of wood to keep it from crashing into the back window so get 2' by 6" and screws plus extended forks and zip ties are about all you need.

only bad thing is were the straps from the tarp go they are junk we have broken 2 already so just use the ratchet strap hold downs but we wired the box up in 20 mins and everything work fine. we have since taken the spinner off and my dad has been hauling around a air compressor for 2 weeks with it still in the back of the truck. he loves that feature


----------



## snomover (Dec 31, 2010)

Just curious how this sander has been for you. I plan on picking one up tomorrow. Thanks, Donny


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm also going to look at one tomorrow. I'm bringing my check book just in-case.


----------



## snomover (Dec 31, 2010)

Where is it?


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Very happy with the way this spreader performs. I've run 100's of ton of straight salt and 80/20 without any major issues. I highly recommend this unit if your in the market for a VBox. Price point is great, reliability and capacity.Thumbs Up


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have 2 of the 2 yard Salt Doggs.....I am very happy with them.......I had a digital control box that came with the one I bought new......Buyers replaced it with the dial unit when it was not working well..... I leave the top screen on and run both of the baffles open about 2".......I run straight salt...


----------



## snomover (Dec 31, 2010)

Glad to hear it. I just purchased a shpe2000 It's my first poly spreader. Hope it works out well. I plan on converting my 2yd ss fisher to electric but i'm stuck between a 3/4 hp or 1hp motor. Any input on what i should do?

Also I purchased it used with an extended chute, I would really like to trade it for a standard chute though.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I would go with the largest motor that works........it is never bad to have extra power as long as the other components can handle it.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have an extended chute that I used with one salter that was on my dump truck. I now have that salter in a pickup so I will probably just cut the extended one down....I have eyeballed it and it looks like it will work....


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

i modded it by flipping the chokers . flows alot faster . doesent jamb easy either


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Just an fyi, for these units this year, there is a regular d-ring on the sides for straping down,lifting and the top screens are no longer bolted on, they use clip pins to hold em now. Much better....these really are good spreaders


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a couple of the 2000's... with extended chutes....mounted on 2011 F350 lat bed dually....we are going to build our own liquid pre-wetting system this year and mount the spray nozzles in the ext chute as the salt falls... should work pretty well and cut salt usage by 40-60%


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you have a pic of your pre wet system?I'm making one and just curious


----------



## jbvictory (Jan 21, 2011)

millsaps118;1101778 said:


> That's a good point u made. Last thing I want to do is crack the hopper. I'll check my manual for those trouble shoot codes.


Not only that but it can effect how far you are able to throw material. I just put a bumper unit on my truck and ran it without the stabilizer straps (which hook in your bed rails and tilt it maybe five degrees toward the cab). I was really upset with how far it was throwing salt (15-20 feet). I put the straps on just to see if it made a difference and I couldn't believe it (now throwing 25-30 feet wide. I think if you tilt the front of the unit up you could also hinder how far you can throw material...just food for thought.:salute:


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

grassmaster06;1539888 said:


> Do you have a pic of your pre wet system?I'm making one and just curious


I'll try to get some posted once we get them installed


----------

